# Long crusiing blue runs: Northstar or Squaw?



## fayewolf

Planning on a short trip with some friends. I like long green or gentle blue runs (Perfect = mountain run at squaw except for those 2&*#@)@($^*@ cat tracks that are nightmare for me!)

Friend is a beginner (been with her once and she refused to get on the ski lift at squaw in the bunny hill area). But she really want to try again. 
Her two kids are are skiers, I don't know how good they are, but they will be in ski school all day.

Other friends are beginner skiers.

I've been to both northstar and squaw, but I stayed at squaw for 3 days (working technically, so I was only able to board about 2hrs/day), but felt like I progressed alot, so i might be delusional, I was under the impression that north star's blue runs are steeper than squaws? I could be completely wrong because when I went to northstar, it was only the 3rd time boarding. 

I absoutely love squaw when I went, the blues were very long and even it was a saturday, lines weren't long. Friends want to do northstar instead (they will probably just stay on the bunny hill) but I wonder if the blue runs are as gentle as the ones I did in squaw? 

Anyone been to both enough times to compare?


----------



## hellside

fayewolf said:


> Planning on a short trip with some friends. I like long green or gentle blue runs (Perfect = mountain run at squaw except for those 2&*#@)@($^*@ cat tracks that are nightmare for me!)
> 
> Friend is a beginner (been with her once and she refused to get on the ski lift at squaw in the bunny hill area). But she really want to try again.
> Her two kids are are skiers, I don't know how good they are, but they will be in ski school all day.
> 
> Other friends are beginner skiers.
> 
> I've been to both northstar and squaw, but I stayed at squaw for 3 days (working technically, so I was only able to board about 2hrs/day), but felt like I progressed alot, so i might be delusional, I was under the impression that north star's blue runs are steeper than squaws? I could be completely wrong because when I went to northstar, it was only the 3rd time boarding.
> 
> I absoutely love squaw when I went, the blues were very long and even it was a saturday, lines weren't long. Friends want to do northstar instead (they will probably just stay on the bunny hill) but I wonder if the blue runs are as gentle as the ones I did in squaw?
> 
> Anyone been to both enough times to compare?


In reality, the real blue runs are Gold Coast (easiest one), Red Dog, Far East Express, Solitude and Shirley Lake. These are harder and will be called black at Northstar. The groom runs on Red Dog and Far East Express are probably what you call cat tracks because they are like traverse with a many switch backs. If you go off-piste any where on these chairs it instantly becomes steep. We never really ride these trails. When we ride them, it is just a route for us to go from one off-piste area to another or to chair lift

One thing to consider is Northstar lines are long during weekend.


----------



## fayewolf

hellside said:


> In reality, the real blue runs are Gold Coast (easiest one), Red Dog, Far East Express, Solitude and Shirley Lake. These are harder and will be called black at Northstar. The groom runs on Red Dog and Far East Express are probably what you call cat tracks because they are like traverse with a many switch backs. If you go off-piste any where on these chairs it instantly becomes steep. We never really ride these trails. When we ride them, it is just a route for us to go from one off-piste area to another or to chair lift
> 
> One thing to consider is Northstar lines are long during weekend.


I did the Golden Coast, Emigrant, this run that takes me back to my hotel from the squaw creek lift, and of course the long ass mountain run. Do you think the blues in North face is easier?


----------



## cocolulu

fayewolf said:


> I did the Golden Coast, Emigrant, this run that takes me back to my hotel from the squaw creek lift, and of course the long ass mountain run. Do you think the blues in North face is easier?


Hi Faye,

I just got back from Mt. Rose. We went there because my friends wanted to stay in Reno and Mt. Rose was the closest resort.

It's small, but I think the resort is really beginner friendly. The bunny slopes are incredibly wide, and they're longer than they are in other resorts with a consistent gentle slope. Even when there's crowds, there so much space that it's not really packed.

There are medium and long blue runs too, and they're fun because they're wide and spacious.

Just an alternative...


----------



## fayewolf

I'm with you Coco, I much prefer smaller resorts and beginner friendly ones. I just dont' understand why they insist on going to larger resort when all she does is to stay on the bunny hill. 
For myself, I'll definately consider Mt Rose next time! Thanks for suggesting!

They also wanted that damn ice skating thing for the kids


----------



## hellside

fayewolf said:


> I did the Golden Coast, Emigrant, this run that takes me back to my hotel from the squaw creek lift, and of course the long ass mountain run. Do you think the blues in North face is easier?


Northstar is definitely easier. Some people call it Flatstar for a reason. The forecast for this Friday is a stormy day. In this case, Northstar is better because Squaw won't be able to open upper mountain that has most of the easy runs. You need to rethink if you want to drive on I80 in this case. It could make a long drive. These two resorts have a village and that may be why your friends want to go there. Mt Rose is a good choice. I will consider Dodge Ridge if I80 is closed or if I want to avoid driving on I80 in a storm.

Squaw Creek will be considered black at Northstar.


----------



## fayewolf

Oh no.... well, the trip with the above friends are not till late March, but I was planning to go up this friday with 2 friends... I was planning to leave at 5:30am... i do not want to drive if it will have a snowstorm!! 
We picked northstar this friday because the kid has a season pass, and there is one first timer going with us, and she is a college student, with the REI lift ticket, she could exchange for all day lesson ($70!!) and we don't have to worry about her at all! 

May have to post pone the trip if there is a snowstorm.


----------



## SHREDDER97

Ya man cause snowstorms are so bad. Dont even want to touch that powder. IMO you should just wait till the place is and ice sheet . U will have way more fun . God damit i mean im sorry for acting like a dick but from your posts you seem like a beginner to intermediate. Why dont u go when there is powder and really step up your game. The consequences for falling will also be less. And u will probably start to really enjoy powder. Just my 2 cents


----------



## fayewolf

SHREDDER97 said:


> Ya man cause snowstorms are so bad. Dont even want to touch that powder. IMO you should just wait till the place is and ice sheet . U will have way more fun . God damit i mean im sorry for acting like a dick but from your posts you seem like a beginner to intermediate. Why dont u go when there is powder and really step up your game. The consequences for falling will also be less. And u will probably start to really enjoy powder. Just my 2 cents


No worries, I am a beginner that's why i ask. Of course I want to try that powder so I won't worry about falling. it is driving through a snowstorm that I'm worried about. This is really the first year ive ever gone up to the mountain, don't know what to expect when there is a snowstorm.


----------



## SHREDDER97

I see. Will you be driving? If so do you have 4 wheel drive? You should be fine if u have it inless it really gets bad


----------



## fayewolf

I do have a four wheel drive, I hope it's not going to be really bad. I know squaw gets crazily windy even without a storm, but I heard northstar is pretty shielded. I'll be driving, i just hope the freeway won't be closed! And those stupid people who drive a prius without a chain through a snowstorm stopping traffic!
Edit :

Unforunately it will have to be reschedule I'm afraid, it says "Heavy snow"


----------



## hellside

In a way, it does not matter how you drive. It is how others are driving that will affect you. During the storm this past Thursday, I80 was closed in various locations at the same time because of multi-multi-cars piled up. Many drivers don't maintain safe driving distance and driving too fast. That is where the danger is. I will be driving up this weekend too.


----------



## fayewolf

hellside, i think driving on saturday maybe okay, but Friday it says heavy snowstorm. I have to fly on sunday so prefer not to go on saturday, I don't know...

You're absolutely right about how others driving. Lots of people went up to tahoe this past weekend, and took them 10 hours to get there...


----------



## kctahoe

I went up to tahoe a couple days last week during the huge storm, it never took me more than 3 hours to get there or get home, although i dont no where your driving from, but I80 isnt as bad as peiople make it out to be during a stormm,and you said you have 4 wheel drive so as lonmg as u take it slow you should be fine, i like going during the storm cause it mean less crowds.


----------



## trucktown

fayewolf said:


> Planning on a short trip with some friends. I like long green or gentle blue runs (Perfect = mountain run at squaw except for those 2&*#@)@($^*@ cat tracks that are nightmare for me!)
> 
> Friend is a beginner (been with her once and she refused to get on the ski lift at squaw in the bunny hill area). But she really want to try again.
> Her two kids are are skiers, I don't know how good they are, but they will be in ski school all day.
> 
> Other friends are beginner skiers.
> 
> I've been to both northstar and squaw, but I stayed at squaw for 3 days (working technically, so I was only able to board about 2hrs/day), but felt like I progressed alot, so i might be delusional, I was under the impression that north star's blue runs are steeper than squaws? I could be completely wrong because when I went to northstar, it was only the 3rd time boarding.
> 
> I absoutely love squaw when I went, the blues were very long and even it was a saturday, lines weren't long. Friends want to do northstar instead (they will probably just stay on the bunny hill) but I wonder if the blue runs are as gentle as the ones I did in squaw?
> 
> Anyone been to both enough times to compare?


Staying in the beginner area @ Northstar on a weekend can be brutal. I've waited in the Zephyr line for 40 minutes as a single before on a non-holiday Saturday while on my way to Lookout. The problem with Northstar - and one I hope they resolve soon - is that there isn't a chair or gondola that shoots you straight to the top. You have to connect at Comstock from Arrow or take Zephyr, ride down Drifter, then take the Backside chair. The front side of the mountain is poorly designed if you ask me and should be reworked to move a greater amount of people to the top of the mountain more efficiently.

ANYWAY, progression only happens if you're getting a ton of runs in. That said, I would consider spots like Sugar Bowl or maybe even Diamond Peak and Homewood before going to the tourist madhouse that is both Northstar and Squaw.

My 2 cents!


----------



## fayewolf

I'm with you, that's why when I go alone, I go to Boreal 
I have no patience with parking my car, shuttle, then gondola, then chair lift.. i don't get why they like those places. I love squaw the time I went because I was staying there for work, in a hotel, i just walk out, take the lift and i was up the mountain. And the blue lifts were not crowded on a saturday, but that was when the condition was icy.


----------



## hellside

I always park next to the lift at Squaw


----------



## hellside

kctahoe said:


> I went up to tahoe a couple days last week during the huge storm, it never took me more than 3 hours to get there or get home, although i dont no where your driving from, but I80 isnt as bad as peiople make it out to be during a stormm,and you said you have 4 wheel drive so as lonmg as u take it slow you should be fine, i like going during the storm cause it mean less crowds.


It depends on where you live. It is difficult to go fast during a storm with chain control. Squaw is packed weekday when the storm is hit but the lift is fast so it is not much a problem


----------



## trucktown

hellside said:


> It depends on where you live. It is difficult to go fast during a storm with chain control. Squaw is packed weekday when the storm is hit but the lift is fast so it is not much a problem


Did you see KT on Thursday? I wouldn't call that "not much of a problem"


----------



## hellside

trucktown said:


> Did you see KT on Thursday? I wouldn't call that "not much of a problem"


That is why I spend my times on Red Dog, the gully and in the trees.


----------



## fayewolf

Do you think driving late thur nite will be okay?


----------



## cocolulu

If you have 4wd, well, I'd imagine you can drive up in all but the worst weather as long as you're careful. I-80 isn't that bad up to Truckee I think.

It's weird because I think if you look at the greens/bunny slopes, the quality of the resort has nothing to do with the actual reputation of the resort. For example, Squaw is awesome for a lot of expert skiers, but the beginner area, you have to take the Gondola up, and it can get really crowded. I also feel like since Squaw is so huge, if one person is doing blues and another is doing greens, it's hard to meet up since everybody will be on different peaks.

I understand that some people like that Village/Resort feel with lots of shops, pubs and so on (and some people LIKE the Gondola ride...... it wears off after the first time ), but for plain fun (and less pain) on the mountain for greens, Mt. Rose seems to be a great deal.

Homewood: It's a great resort when snow conditions are good. Lots of long blues. If you can do blues, the whole mountain is yours. However, their green areas kind of suck. Most of their beginner green areas are with pull lifts and conveyors. The chair lifts only go to blues and blacks.


----------



## surfinsnow

cocolulu said:


> Homewood: It's a great resort when snow conditions are good. Lots of long blues. If you can do blues, the whole mountain is yours. However, their green areas kind of suck. Most of their beginner green areas are with pull lifts and conveyors. The chair lifts only go to blues and blacks.


Homewood doesn't really have any greens. They have a couple that run back to the base lodges, but they're really blues, at least by East Coast standards. I think they're there just to make beginners feel comfortable that they'll be able to get back down, but they're narrow, winding trails. First time in Tahoe my wife was a newb skier (she took it up because I was gone boarding every weekend!) She was petrified of Homewood and thought the big, open trails at Heavenly were "better."

Personally, I love Homewood. One of favorite places at Tahoe -- partly because it's two minutes from our house, partly because it's so damned QUIET and beautiful. We usually ride there a couple of times when we go, along with a couple of times at Kirkwood. Everywhere else we ride is based upon ticket deals and schedules. Mt. Rose is one of the best for mid-week riding (2-for-1 Wednesdays), and as other posters have stated, has some really fun, wide-open cruisers, and serious steep stuff if that's what you're into.


----------



## The111

Yeah, Mt Rose has some really long blue/green runs. I had a GoPro on and even going at what I thought was a more than moderate speed (I was probably the fastest person on a crowded slope, but still not really flying) the GoPro video was 8 minutes long. Can't beat an 8 minute run! Combine that with the express lift and I think you spend less time on the lift than on your board. I haven't found that to be true anywhere else yet.


----------



## fayewolf

Sounds like mt Rose will be my next destination (not with those resort wanting friends though)

Has anyone snowboarded DURING heavy snow? I hope I won't be digging myself out of the powder all the time, i do have a rocker board, hope that will help!

Edit: 

So Northstar says: even though likelihood of snow is 90%%, accumulation is not likely. The guy said it's perfect for snowboarding.. I hope he's not lying to me.
I don't get why it can snow but won't accumulate...


----------



## The111

fayewolf said:


> Sounds like mt Rose will be my next destination (not with those resort wanting friends though)
> 
> Has anyone snowboarded DURING heavy snow? I hope I won't be digging myself out of the powder all the time, i do have a rocker board, hope that will help!


I was at Rose 3 days after Xmas and it was snowing so hard you could barely see. I stuck mostly on the groomers though since I was teaching my little bro to ride. The groomers looked **** and span all day (inches of powder on top) it was snowing so hard, your tracks got covered in 5 minutes. We did some short powder cuts through trees and it definitely wasn't too deep, but I did some wading/digging. I'm going tomorrow-Sun and I expect it to be deeper this time.


----------



## surfinsnow

fayewolf said:


> Has anyone snowboarded DURING heavy snow? I hope I won't be digging myself out of the powder all the time, i do have a rocker board, hope that will help!


Last year at Homewood we got dumped on big time. Snowed so hard all morning we could hardly see, then turned into a stunning bluebird day. Nearly two feet of fresh, no idea what to do with it. It was insane, though. Best day ever


----------



## fayewolf

Wow!!! The northstar people said it will be snowing but no accumulation (I have no idea why??) and perfect day to snowboard.... which may mean loads of people!! 
If I stick to the groomed runs, I should be ok? Since there shouldn't be much accumulation?


----------



## Kauila

surfinsnow said:


> Homewood doesn't really have any greens. They have a couple that run back to the base lodges, but they're really blues, at least by East Coast standards. I think they're there just to make beginners feel comfortable that they'll be able to get back down, but they're narrow, winding trails. First time in Tahoe my wife was a newb skier (she took it up because I was gone boarding every weekend!) She was petrified of Homewood and thought the big, open trails at Heavenly were "better."


Surfinsnow and Cocolulu, which green runs are you referring to? I'm curious because I haven't been to Homewood in a few seasons, not since my first season boarding so things could have changed, but I remember the green runs off the Quail and Ellis chairs as solidly beginner green than remotely blue. My kids and I did laps all day doing the Overload-(up Ellis chair)-Rainbow Ridge-Homeward Bound runs. Had lots of fun, except for the flat parts (in which we took turns pulling each other along with my son's ski pole), and awesome view at the top of the Ellis chair. Those runs do seem better suited for skiers than boarders, though. 

Which blue runs do you recommend at Homewood?

Trying to stay on topic with the OP's post; sorry if I temporarily jacked this thread.


----------



## surfinsnow

@Kauila - Rainbow Ridge and Homeward Bound are the greens. RR only goes across the ridge (thus the name), but doesn't go back to the North Lot without taking a blue, like Lombard Street. I guess that's what I was thinking of, that Lombard was part of the green. Still, Homeward Bound, which ends up at the South Lot, cuts across the top of two blacks at the end. They're pretty short, but they have a nice pitch. I remember my wife being freaked out just having to ski past them on her way down Homeward Bound. The seriously flat areas are the hike up to Quail Face (which they probably won't be doing, but should) and that long, narrow Noonchester Traverse (blue) which you need to do to access all the awesome glades and groomers on the south side of the mountain. I guess it's blue because it's so narrow, and the drop off into the woods is pretty severe, but the trail itself is flat as hell. The Glades -- that's the name of the trail -- is super fun, and the view of the lake as you drop in is amazing. Right next to it, Hidden Vein also offers some great cruising, with blacks and tree runs off to the sides if you feel adventurous. For the "Gotta do it just because of the trail name" award, I have to hand it to Glory Hole, a diamond on the front of the north side. Short but steep, feels like you're dropping right down into the lake. Beautiful, and wicked fun.

Did I mention that I really like Homewood?


----------



## cocolulu

Well, my memory isn't that good xD. I had to look up the map.

I think surfinsnow covered most of it. But when I went with my friends who were new (i.e., even worse than me :laugh, they had a bit of a rough time.

In the lesson area, it seemed like they never used a chair lift from North Lot because the only green from Maiden Triple Chair drops you into South Lot. So, they did all their lessons on conveyor lifts and those cable pulls, the latter of which completely suck for snowboaders. I can't even do them half the time... and I'm totally fine with chairlifts. Their snowboards would get stuck in the trenches tracked out by skiers, but the rope pull would tug them slightly left or right off track. Skiers could stay balanced easy, but snowboarders just topple. So they just stayed in the bottom area of North Lot and never saw the view.

We didn't know that there was a shuttle bus between lots until we left... it just never occured to me since I had no problem getting here and there using runs. If I had known, I would have encouraged them to take Maiden Triple Chair up and get the awesome view.

Still, I'm not sure they could have handled Homeword Bound. It's a green run, but I think you do need to be able to link turns confidently... to get down? Because they're kind of narrow like surfinsnow said. I don't remember because I used blues to get around. However, I think my friends really needed a wide open, gentle green, and the only way they could get it at Homewood was on the rope pulls. I had fun though! I don't think I've stopped for pictures anywhere as much as I did in Homewood!



> For the "Gotta do it just because of the trail name" award, I have to hand it to Glory Hole, a diamond on the front of the north side. Short but steep, feels like you're dropping right down into the lake. Beautiful, and wicked fun.


First time we saw that, we were like LOL WUT? We kept joking about it too... "too bad we suck too much to do Glory Hole."


----------



## Kauila

Thanks for the info, surfinsnow and cocolulu :thumbsup: Homewood's a bit far for us for a day trip from the Bay Area, but I like it there too. Will try to hit it at least once this season.


----------

